# VLC - DLNA / UPnP not working



## PacketMan (May 23, 2015)

So I have installed VLC player a few times on a few machines and can get it to play local media fine. But I cannot get it to play content via UPnP (DLNA).  My (FreeBSD based) server shows up in the UPnP view but that is as far as I get. I can access the same server through many other devices in my house.

I selected the UPnP option during the ports install, and watched for anything else I thought might be related.  Did I miss something?  Has anybody gotten VLC to access their server media through UPnP (DLNA)?

Did some searching, but didn't find anything specific for VLC on FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance,
P.M.


----------

